# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Mark W. Tilden

## Airicist

Mark W. Tilden on Wikipedia

Projects:

Tilden's Laws of Robotics

Robopet, robotic dog

Roboquad, tetrapod

Adam Z1, mini humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Mark W Tilden on Extreme Machines - Incredible Robots
February 27, 2010




> Video of Mark W Tilden on Discovery Channel's Extreme Machines - Incredible Robots

----------

